# Pole fitness shoot. (might not be SFW)



## ghache (Jul 19, 2010)

sdagfsdfsadfsdafsdf


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 21, 2010)

I like this shot a lot.  The background, the composition and the color, great work.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2010)

I dunno...the light looks very yellow...the background is competing with her, since it is a very busy pattern of wallpaper...for me the white balance/hue is hard to get past...everything's just so yellow-tinged...I dunno...the shot's just not quite coming together for me...just my thoughts.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2010)

Needs some fill flash and the background is much too bright.  Would have really liked to see eye contact in this shot too.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

Lighting, background, pose, all could be substantially improved. Color is off, light not very flattering, nor is pose. Background is quite poor. Is that a hat under her hair? Why is it there? Does not look 'professional' to my eye.

Whole thing needs to be re-thought.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting, background, pose, all could be substantially improved. Color is off, light not very flattering, nor is pose. Background is quite poor. Is that a hat under her hair? Why is it there? Does not look 'professional' to my eye.
> ...



Photographic posing is different, whether you want to hear it or not.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting, background, pose, all could be substantially improved. Color is off, light not very flattering, nor is pose. Background is quite poor. Is that a hat under her hair? Why is it there? Does not look 'professional' to my eye.
> ...



Photographic posing is different. Don't ask for criticism if you don't want to hear it. The problem with the pose is that it's difficult to light.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Well that's your loss. I _certainly _know more about photography than you do, so what could you possibly learn from me? Besides, others have made similar comments. Making negative comments about me won't make your photo any better.

Your ego will prevent you from learning. Learn to let go and accept _qualified _criticism.

One of the problems with the pose is the girl's left leg. It looks foreshortened and awkward, sort of "stump-like". It would be better to have her left leg straight, like the other one.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Did you read and understand my comments? Look at her left leg. I added a comment about it. My comments were strictly about the photograph, not about you. Take note of that.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Adding the funny face won't make the photo any better. Her left leg still looks like a stump.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Yes, but you asked _photographers_. We see things with a different, more sophisticated eye. Posing is not what you think it is. You have to take into consideration _perspective _and the fact that three-dimensional vision is different from a photograph.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



For the purposes of explaining things, to keep it simple, at your level of comprehension, I am saying that "people in the fitness industry" won't see these things, the things that photographers, photographic experts, and I see.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ABOUT THE PHOTO:
> 
> Not very constructive, but... I dunno... I dig it.    I the sepia tinge doesn't bother me... the only thing that really bugs me is... what is that on the hat?  Is that?  ::looks harder:: is that a whip?  ...that further makes my point that while I like the shot, it doesn't say *fitness* to me... it does, in fact, say stripper.    If this is her idea of "not stripper" I'm afraid to see what she incorporates (or doesn't) when she IS going for a stripper look.  :lmao:



Precisely.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



I meant I agreed with you (she looks like a stripper) even though I had not said it in so many words. I did mention the hat.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I didn't say anything about the *hat* bothering me... I just said the *whip* re-enforces the stripper feel. :greenpbl:



OK, agreed. I think they are both part of a typical stripper costume.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2010)

The pose may be very well executed and appropriate for one of her classes. But for someone that is trying to advertise (and therefore attract *new* clientel) it might not convey the quality of her services the best. It just looks awkward. Your trying to appeal to the (potentially) uneducated consumer.

And I second about removing the had and crop. Just a distraction and takes focus off your subject. 

Your concept is valid. There is definitely potential and it wouldnt take much refining to make this shot work. Is this a friend you can easily schedule another shoot with?

Edit: and a solid background would allow you to see the lines of her body. Whats there is


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree w/ everything Derrel said: the lighting and the background especially.
Also, there's something in her face, it just doesn't say 'sexy' which is what you want to convey with the pose and the stripper, there's just no mood to it I think. Yeah, sure, it's fitness, but the reason women are interested in doing pole dance fitness is because they can feel sexy while doing it too. Are there other shots perhaps, of different movements/poses? She looks stiff in this one and mainly her face doesn't help.
*Oh: And her leg does look like a stump in that one, so that's another reason for different pose/shot because you can tell she has a good body, you just need to find flattering angles and positions. 
I do like the shadow on her torso showing her muscles though, my cousin is a pole dance fitness teacher and it's amazing for your body  
I'd like to see more dramatic lighting and a simpler background, and see how that would help the atmosphere. [:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> the funniest thing is that she does have 5 classes a day (5 level), 10 client at a time and 50 % of them are ladies over 40.


 
That was a visual I _did not_ need!   I just threw up a little.  uke:


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> bump! i want feedback!


Just because you want it, doesn't mean people will give it. 

Demanding feedback with an exclamation point is laughable. 

With the all caps bump after this one, you just fell 317 places down the respect ladder. :thumbdown:


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 21, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> I agree w/ everything Derrel said: the lighting and the background especially.
> Also, there's something in her face, it just doesn't say 'sexy' which is what you want to convey with the pose and the stripper, there's just no mood to it I think. Yeah, sure, it's fitness, but the reason women are interested in doing pole dance fitness is because they can feel sexy while doing it too. Are there other shots perhaps, of different movements/poses? She looks stiff in this one and mainly her face doesn't help.
> *Oh: And her leg does look like a stump in that one, so that's another reason for different pose/shot because you can tell she has a good body, you just need to find flattering angles and positions.
> I do like the shadow on her torso showing her muscles though, my cousin is a pole dance fitness teacher and it's amazing for your body
> I'd like to see more dramatic lighting and a simpler background, and see how that would help the atmosphere. [:



The photo is not a total disaster, but there are many weak points.


----------



## MrsMoo (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the best pose for showing the fitness side of things would be more like this! With no shoes, and an all in one kinda bodice. Hope this helps


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 22, 2010)

MrsMoo said:


> I think the best pose for showing the fitness side of things would be more like this! With no shoes, and an all in one kinda bodice. Hope this helps



I agree.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 22, 2010)

I think if you rotated to you right about 30-40*ish and had her tilt her head back and look at the camera you could have added more dimension to the left leg while also accentuating the form of her torso (looks very flat right now).  Having her looking at the camera would also add some life to the image.  Lets face it, she is trying to look sexy in this image but it is coming off very flat.  


Perspective for this shot is as important as lighting I think, and I feel a better angle would make this pose "pop".


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 24, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> The photo is not a total disaster, but there are many weak points.



Didn't say it was.:thumbup:


----------



## SusanMart (Jul 27, 2010)

i use lumix=)


----------



## oliviaH (Aug 5, 2010)

i am the model in the pics, you don t know how hard it was to make the pose 200 times till 3 in the morning! 

 i will obviously not use this picture for publicity, we did "commercial" pictures with sporty clothing and normal lights, this one was more "thematic" with the high heels and accessories

its just one picture in the whole bunch, maybe not the most flattering one


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 5, 2010)

I cannot believe 44 posts have been made and not a single one of how beautiful she is. Had this been posted on many of the other forums I frequent, the topic would have turned into 3 or 4 critiques and 37 pages of leg-humping. I might be 25 but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to get the big picture here, so to speak.

Seriously, only a true photowhore would comment on composition, lighting, subject placement, etc, as opposed to the fact there is a half-naked woman on a stripper pole in the picture. I think some of you need to re-evaluate your place in the gene pool. :mrgreen: 

Photo is good, I like it, the hat doesn't do anything for me maybe have her wear it or something. Other than that, I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rekd (Aug 5, 2010)

ghache said:


> BUMP!





Petraio Prime said:


> Good C&C





ghache said:


> Whaaa!





Petraio Prime said:


> Good C&C





ghache said:


> Whaaa!





Petraio Prime said:


> Good C&C





ghache said:


> Whaaa!





Petraio Prime said:


> Good C&C





ghache said:


> I'm a douche!


 
 Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 5, 2010)

That foreshortened thigh looks fat.


----------



## oliviaH (Aug 5, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I cannot believe 44 posts have been made and not a single one of how beautiful she is. Had this been posted on many of the other forums I frequent, the topic would have turned into 3 or 4 critiques and 37 pages of leg-humping. I might be 25 but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to get the big picture here, so to speak.
> 
> Seriously, only a true photowhore would comment on composition, lighting, subject placement, etc, as opposed to the fact there is a half-naked woman on a stripper pole in the picture. I think some of you need to re-evaluate your place in the gene pool. :mrgreen:
> 
> Photo is good, I like it, the hat doesn't do anything for me maybe have her wear it or something. Other than that, I like it. :thumbup:


 
well thx...anyways i am very disapointed with the comments made towards me (my face ect ) by the other womens on the forum (stripper ect ect )  this is just one picture in 500 of course my face cannot be perfect on all of them and its hard physically so...

by the way we did that picture for a brulesque style ...the other ones are very "clean" and professional as I said before


----------



## Rekd (Aug 5, 2010)

oliviaH said:


> i am very disapointed with the comments made towards me (my face ect ) by the other womens on the forum (stripper ect ect )  this is just one picture in 500 of course my face cannot be perfect on all of them and its hard physically so...



I don't think there's any ill will towards "your face" or anything about you "personally". I think it's about the intent and the outcome. Oh, and the "BUMP!" attitude by the photographer who demanded attention. Very poor judgment in my opinion. 

Yeah, considering the intent (which, by the way, was CLEARLY stated by the photog) was ...



> the goal for this shoot was to make it look more "fitness" than stripper since this will be used for her business



...the results ARE an epic fail. If there was more to the shoot that was professional we didn't see it. The boots, the beads, it's not about fitness, sweetie! So don't blame us for saying the shoot looked "whore-ish" when the intent was "fitness".

Change the title to "pole babe" and take out the whining by the photog and you'll have a great thread with plenty of complements to boost your ego.


----------



## oliviaH (Aug 5, 2010)

Rekd said:


> oliviaH said:
> 
> 
> > i am very disapointed with the comments made towards me (my face ect ) by the other womens on the forum (stripper ect ect ) this is just one picture in 500 of course my face cannot be perfect on all of them and its hard physically so...
> ...


 
 we did that picture for a brulesque/circus  style ...the other ones are very "clean" and professional 

guillaume should have said : this one is not for publicity or the sport look , we did different styles

anyways i think its not THAT bad and whorish like you say...


----------



## Rekd (Aug 5, 2010)

oliviaH said:


> anyways i think its not THAT bad and whorish like you say...



:sigh:

It's _not _bad for an exotic shot. It definitely says sexy.  

Pay attention here, I hate having to point out what's already been stated...



> Change the title to "pole babe" and take out the whining by the photog and *you'll have a great thread with plenty of complements* to boost your ego.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 5, 2010)

oliviaH said:


> anyways i think its not THAT bad and whorish like you say...


 
Eye of the beholder.
Whatever flips your skirt, toots.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 6, 2010)

:lmao:





Arkanjel Imaging said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > the funniest thing is that she does have 5 classes a day (5 level), 10 client at a time and 50 % of them are ladies over 40.
> ...


:lmao: ldman:


----------

